# Curious about Chicks



## KingAki (Mar 19, 2021)

Hi! I just recently got into chicken keeping but I completely forgot the breeds of each. I was hoping you guys might be more knowledgable about them. Here's my little chicks!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. 

Some of the pics probably don't show enough. Like I can see one that appears to have feathered legs? But if they're not a Silkie I can't tell when they're that small. Someone else might know.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Welcome to the forum. That's quite the mix, where did you get them. And as Robin said, often we have to wait until they are a little older.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

The last one almost reminds me of my silver laced Wyandotte’s; otherwise I’m useless at chicks- other than to say they’re super cute!!!


----------



## KingAki (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Some of the pics probably don't show enough. Like I can see one that appears to have feathered legs? But if they're not a Silkie I can't tell when they're that small. Someone else might know.


Oh alright, I do know some of them have feathered legs. I'll have to make an update post when they're older.


----------



## KingAki (Mar 19, 2021)

Poultry Judge said:


> Welcome to the forum. That's quite the mix, where did you get them. And as Robin said, often we have to wait until they are a little older.


I got them from my nearby Tractor Supply on their chick days. They've got a pretty big assortment of different breeds.


----------



## KingAki (Mar 19, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> The last one almost reminds me of my silver laced Wyandotte’s; otherwise I’m useless at chicks- other than to say they’re super cute!!!


Thanks! I know they're so darn cute right now!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And they'll keep you entertained as they get older. It's why so many are addicted to them.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Hi! My name is Sara, and I’m an addict. Of chickens. 
Yes. I can admit it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And she's just a tad unusual in case you didn't catch that.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I like to keep it interesting. 

Still ....


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Not sure about first picture chick but 2nd picture is a Golden Hamburg, 3rd picture is a Light Brahama, 4th and 9th look like Australorps, 5th 6th and 8th pics look like Jersey Giants and 7th pic looks like a Lavender Orphington..
Hope it helps!


----------



## Ariel P (May 12, 2021)

The 2nd one looks like it could be a Seabrite or as Animals45 said a Golden Hamburg, possibly a Gold Laced Wyandotte too , 3rd one Cochin or Brahma due to the feathery feet - don't have a guess for the others unfortunately -they're all so cute though! ^^


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Could you possibly get any better pictures of first chick?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

The ? Was a couple months old so she may not respond.... or maybe!


----------

